# Pets



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this or if you'll think i'm a bit  

But anyway. During myself and mrs stigs issues, we have found our pets, two mad cats, to be a great source of " ncouragement"

They have this uncanny knack of knowing when something is wrong and being able to cheer us up by doing the maddest things. One thinks its good fun to climb in the fridge and help himself to the chicken we get for them every week, whilst the other one just comes and flops himself acros your lap whatever it may be you are doing.

As I type this, I'm desperately trying to fend one cat off the keyboard whilst I type.

Anyone else have pets that are helping them through their hard times?

( I'd show you some pics of our cats, but I'm not sure how to upload the photos)


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I have moved this here as you will get more replies  

Looby xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My cats are funny - on eof them is no help at all, but the other one 'knows things'!!  I was lucky enough to get a bfp recently, and i tested early (naughty naughty!). But the reason i was brave enough to test early was that my cat took to forcing her way on to my lap and curling up on my tummy - which is what she used to do when I was pg with DD!  i knew then that it was safe to test, and she was right!  they're funny things, mogs, aren't they?!


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

As we speak our youngest ( dont know why we refer to them as " kids" ) is a sleep on the floor on my diary!!! 

Making it difficult to put this weeks appointments into it  The cat not the diary


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that would be a clever cat!


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I prefer him returning with rabbits and mice, he always looks so mischeveous when he's asleep lol


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhh pets - I would be ssoooooo lost without mine!!  They are my babies!  As I type my 2 dogs ( who are actually smaller than our cats!) are curled up on my legs and one of my cats is snuggled round my neck!  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ive only had my dog since last tues and im pretty sure shes going to be a major distraction for me during tx! shes currently attackig the cussion on the sofa  

lol beebee - my cat used to curl round my neck too! lovely furry scarf she was   

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It would be alright if she didn't insist on sticking her 'north eye' in my face! xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Apparently it's a sign of Trust and Affection if a cat sticks it's bum in your face!


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

Our cats must trust us implicitly then. 

Although Smudge is the only cat I know that purrs when the vet takes his temperature


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought that might make you laugh, myself and the vet find it hilarious each time we take him


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol sounds like my Maple!!  Strange animals! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh I would be lost without my animals and yes they def sense when you are down and give you extra  
Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

They definitely do - our newest addition Fat Wol is an ex-feral cat who is very wary of humans and other animals.  It's been a long struggle, but after 3 months with us she will tolerate us in the same room as her and not run away, but she still will not come downstairs while we are both around.  Anyway this evening I heard her distinctive voice ( it's very deep and she sounds like she is saying Wol when she talks lol), and she must have sensed that I was feeling crappy because she had come all the way down from the top floor and was in the living room looking at me! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fat wol what a fab name


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

hehe I called her that because a) she is sooo fat and be she looks like an owl in the face and she says wooolllll lol xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is sooo cute and I love your dancing rabbit by the way hun


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

Mad cat update.

2 yes 2 rabbits in th eliving room at 3 o'clock this morning, both live and being chased under and over the sofa. Not a good feeling to be catching first the cat then the rabbits. Slightly annoyed, but can see the funny side of it now


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

sallywags said:


> Apparently it's a sign of Trust and Affection if a cat sticks it's bum in your face!


   When mine do that they are telling me they want to mate...  Not with me tho thankfully!! 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

salia! that made me giggle


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its true tho   When they start reversing themselves up DH's shoes its so embarrassing


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My cats are always sticking their bums in my face   and rub noses


----------

